# Star Wars The Mandalorian treibt in Deutschland das Interesse an Disney Plus



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars The Mandalorian treibt in Deutschland das Interesse an Disney Plus*

						Es ist wohl vor allem die Serie Star Wars The Mandalorian, die in Deutschland das Interesse an Disney Plus hervorruft. Laut Analysen ist man hierzulande sehr viel mehr auf diesen einen Inhalt fixiert als in Vergleichsländern in Europa. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars The Mandalorian treibt in Deutschland das Interesse an Disney Plus*


----------



## Nosi (3. April 2020)

Die Testzeit beträgt 7 Tage und nicht 2 Wochen. Reicht aber völlig aus für die kurzen Folgen von The Mandalorian zu sehen wenn sie freigeschaltet sind. Und ansonsten gibts da wirklich nicht viel zu sehen.
Außerdem gibts auf den wenigsten Geräten die App. Also ohne Baby-Yoda würden das glaub nur wenige abonnieren wollen


----------



## Mahoy (3. April 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auf den wenigsten Geräten die App. Also ohne Baby-Yoda würden das glaub nur wenige abonnieren wollen



Baby-Yoda hatte durchaus Wirkung, aber für ich war eher die knochentrockenen Dialoge, die sich wohltuend vom Gekasper der letzten drei Episoden abhoben. Und ordentlich choreographierte Shoot-Outs. Und die Abwesenheit von Lackaffen gab. Und das zwar massiv Spezialeffekte eingesetzt wurden, aber man nur wenige davon bewusst wahrnimmt; sowie dass dort, wo es darauf ankommt, eher mit Practical Effects gearbeitet wurde.

Das Problem für Disney+ sehe ich eher darin, dass es nicht gerade viel neuen/exklusiven Inhalt gibt. Da wurde zwar viel zusammengeschnürt, aber das Meiste davon kennen Interessierte nun einmal schon oder besitzen es bereits. Die anderswo schwer zu sehenden bzw. zu findenden Klassiker, auf die Viele gehofft hatten, gibt es zumindest bisher nicht oder nur in Ansätzen.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (3. April 2020)

Bei mir war es die 7.Staffel TCW, die mich zu D+ gebracht hat. Filoni hat es bisher tatsächlich geschafft das sehr hohe Niveau von Staffel 5/6 zu halten. Endlich wieder Star Wars, dass George Lucas Vision gerecht wird. Es ist schade, dass er und sein Team nicht auch Episode 7-9 produziert haben.
The Mandalorian ist auch gut, es passt vom Stil sehr gut.


----------



## HardwareNoob41 (3. April 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Die Testzeit beträgt 7 Tage und nicht 2 Wochen. Reicht aber völlig aus für die kurzen Folgen von The Mandalorian zu sehen wenn sie freigeschaltet sind. Und ansonsten gibts da wirklich nicht viel zu sehen.
> Außerdem gibts auf den wenigsten Geräten die App. Also ohne Baby-Yoda würden das glaub nur wenige abonnieren wollen



Baby Yoda ist aber schon krass! Und außerdem gibts noch deutlich mehr als nur The Mandalorian!


----------



## Zuriko (3. April 2020)

So lange Disney+ nur Familientaugliche Filme im Sortiment hat und nicht den ganzen Disney Katalog, kann ich mir das sparen. Mandalorian ist jetzt keine Über-Serie die man zwingen sehen muss, ausser man ist der Hardcore Star Wars Fan.
Aber ich schwelge hier auch im Luxus eine eigene private Videothek zu haben wo ich nach Lust und Laune herausholen was ich will.


----------



## dustyjerk (3. April 2020)

Zuriko schrieb:


> So lange Disney+ nur Familientaugliche Filme im Sortiment hat und nicht den ganzen Disney Katalog, kann ich mir das sparen. Mandalorian ist jetzt keine Über-Serie die man zwingen sehen muss, ausser man ist der Hardcore Star Wars Fan.



Das ist halt genau der Punkt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht so richtig, was ich da schauen soll, weil ich weder großer Disney- noch großer Marvel- oder Pixar-Fan bin. Und dann wird das Programm ja schon langsam echt dünn. Ich merke schon, das selbst Amazon für mich persönlich nicht all zu viele interessante Serien hat, darum wird das wohl am Ende des Monats wieder gekündigt und ich bleibe weiterhin bei Netflix. Das war für mich persönlich nämlich bislang das beste Angebot.


----------



## Beastnik (25. April 2020)

Ich fühl mich so allein mit der Meinung , dass the mandalorien mehr so unterer Durchschnitt ist?! 
Kann den "hype" da überhaupt nicht verstehen, der hauptdarsteller hat eine ausstrahlung wie eine 
übergewichtige Kartoffel. . . kenne keine einzige krasse Action Filmfigur, die es angeblich so krass drauf hat, die sich so lächerlich schnell überrumpeln und 
einengen lässt. auch der laufstil. .  die dialoge . .. grusselig. . . ohne Yoda wäre es mir nicht mal 5cent wert


----------



## Mahoy (25. April 2020)

Beastnik schrieb:


> kenne keine einzige krasse Action Filmfigur, die es angeblich so krass drauf hat, die sich so lächerlich schnell überrumpeln und
> einengen lässt.



Gerade das hat vielen Zuschauern gefallen, die von den perfekten Actionhelden im Allgemeinen und den Mary-Sue-Protagonisten der jüngeren Star-Wars-Filme im Speziellen die Nase gestrichen voll hatten.

Der Mando gehört zu einem Club von Kämpfern, die besser sind als der Durchschnitt von Anderen mit vergleichbarer Berufswahl, aber er ist *absichtlich* nicht perfekt. Wenn er Fehler macht, muss er zusehen, dass er sich selbst am Kragen aus dem Sumpf zieht (oder Freunde gefunden haben, die ihm helfen). Und Fehler müssen geschehen, weil es sonst keine Probleme/Konflikte gäbe und das Ganze einfach nur langweilig wäre.
Auch das ist eine willkommene Abwechslung zum Trend der jüngeren Star Wars Filme, wo Gutes und Schlechtes quasi aus heiterem Himmel kommt. Probleme und dessen Lösungen werden einfach reingeschrieben: Da tauchen passende Gegner und nützliche Helfer bzw. störende und helfende Zufälle aus dem Nichts auf; ohne irgendwelche Bezugspunkte zu dem, was die Protagonisten getan oder gelassen (bzw. unterlassen) haben.

In "The Mandalorian" ist das anders, da hat jedes Ereignis irgend einen kausalen Bezug zu Handlungen des Protagonisten. Probier's aus: Das geschieht nahezu nichts aus Zufall. Ein zwei wohldosierte Zufalls- und Überraschungsmomente gehören natürlich zu Erzählungen, aber im modernen Kino wird das oftmals übertrapaziert. Ich nenne das faule Dramaturgie für Zuschauer mit geringer Aufmerksamkeitsspanne.



> auch der laufstil. .  die dialoge . .. grusselig. . .



Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber für mich zeigt das eher, wie intensiv sich die Leute damit beschäftigt haben: so oder so ähnlich bewegt man sich nämlich in modernen Schutzanzügen, die einer mandalorianischen Rüstung konzeptionell ähneln. Die wird natürlich ein halbwegs bequemes Requisit aus Kunststoff und Leichtmetall ohne echte Schutzwert sein, in dem man als Schauspieler die Drehtage gut übersteht, aber der Hauptdarsteller muss so agieren, als wäre es eine echte Rüstung, damit das Feeling stimmt. Ich jedenfalls lege Wert auf solche Details.

Und was genau gefällt dir an den Dialogen nicht? Zu dumm, zu schlau, zu wenige, zu viele?


----------

